# She's putting everything in her mouth !



## vettech (Sep 6, 2006)

After years of having Labs (still have 3) Allison is my first small dog and she's wonderful !!! But she is a challenge in some areas! She is nearly 10 months old, and has given me a new challenge this month. We live on a lake with lots of trees, rabbits, stray cats, etc......Whenever I take her out for a walk she picks up anything she can and sometimes tries to eat it. Acorns, pine cones, anything that will fit in her mouth. Of course we stop, say no, "give" which she sometimes will, and then go another foot or so until some new tasty tidbit comes along. It takes forever for her to do the business she is out there to do, since she is so distracted !! I need some ideas on how to stop this. Luckily, nothing terrible has been ingested !


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Remember that is her age my 10 month old male does the same thing . Here is one Idea do you have a Xpen? Put the Xpen where ever you like her to do her duty at and only use that area for that reason. Puppys at this age chews chews chews.When you take her out for a walk is it on leash or off leash ? Off leash would make it harder to walk her since she wants to chew on every thing there is. If you have her on a leash you can always do a little tug and no then say come every time she stops to chew on something and always prays her when she does what you tell her make a big deal out of it. Maybe some others here will have a better Idea but that is what comes to my mind and what I have done with Yoda I had to do the leash first now he knows I can walk any where off leash and he stays by my side. I have also trained him when people leave the door open at our house he will not go out side unless I tell him to come.Hope this helps Susan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I live on 5 acres with trees, rabbits, deer etc. We have a "poo grounds" he has been taken there from the time we brought him home. He has to do his business before we can ran and play. This has worked with him. I use the "leave it" command to try and stop him from picking up everything. We started training on a leash and walking by something like a Yummy smelly treat. Keeping him away from the treat and telling him "leave it" Praise him like crazy when he walks by. What ever do you don't let the dog get the treat. Try different treats and toys. It takes time and practice but it does work. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I have the same problem . Cosmo has been a intense sniffer and picker upper since the get go . The first week I had him he put a mushroom in his mouth . I got it out and it was non poisonous . Needless to say I was panicked until I called the emergency vet and found out what to look for and what we should do . Besides Panic .. 

Walks are not enjoyable with him . I am constantly watching him . Where we are we have little bunnies who constantly leave their droppings rabbit caviar to Cosmo ... We also have workmen working on building projects on the development and they leave their left overs from lunch .. Yumm!!
I saw Uh Uh .. Leave it . Fortunately he is very good and if the occasional questionable things get in his mouth I pull it out .. 
As to potty I would prefer he potty outside during the day . He is pee pee pad trained and he is quite good . Now we are trying to transition to outside . It is what big boys do .. 
I tried the treat reward thing on walks all he would do was look at me and expect a treat . He was constantly stopping and sitting and very little walking was being done ..
It is interesting because my first Havanese was a a sniffer but not as mouthy as Cosmo . Every dog is different I have certainly learned that .
Thank you for sharing - it certainly reassures me that his behaviour is consistent with other dogs and we are not an odd couple .
I am going to enroll him in a more advanced puppy class mainly for socialization that is once i find one that is not all big dogs ..


----------

